# Do you wear sunglasses when you're out?



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, do you? If so, what do they look like?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, because I'm blind without my glasses and I don't feel the need to buy prescription sunglasses. :stu


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a few pairs. I stick with wayfarer style sunnies though. Easiest to pull off.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wear sunglasses when it's sunny, regardless of where I am. I only buy cheap ones as I always seem to break them.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I wear my sunglasses at night.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes every day 
Safety sunnies when working 
Polarised sunnies when not working 

It's always sunny here even in winter except for being fing hot its fing cold


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

No, but my glasses have transition lenses so it's close to the same thing.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I do sometimes, but I've been wearing them less and less because I hate the creases they leave on my nose.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course I do because I am shy as hell. I even wear sunglasses inside the building. Makes me look unfriendly. Of course I never wear them when the sun isn't so bright or if it's night. I have seen people wear sunglasses at night and they look really ridiculous.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Transition lenses.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

As long as it's sunny enough outside for wearing sunglasses to be acceptable, then yes. Sunglasses give me some confidence. 8)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes on sunny days, they are a pair of Kenneth Cole Aviators, I got for like $15 at Winners.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

orsomething said:


> i feel like a major douche when wearing sunglasses, and i can't shake that feeling, so no
> 
> my contacts have UV tint on them, but i should be wearing sunglasses


That's interesting. Why do you feel like a douche? I feel the same way as well at times, but I'm curious of what you think when you feel that way.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I tried using sunglasses to hide my eyes from strangers, but when I make 'eye contact' despite having sunglasses on I still feel like they're staring into my eyes. So I gave that up.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I have tinted prescription lens that I will occasionally wear.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I do. Paparazzi and all that. I have prescription and regular sunglasses. I look better in sunglasses because they cover my face up a tad.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, I wear mirrored aviators


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

To "hide," yes. But it looks weird if it's not sunny out. I have 5+ pairs and they all look the same.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No I wear regular glasses when I'm out lol. My glasses were so ridiculously expensive too...


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I'm afraid of start using sunglasses because I feel that if I start to, I'll have them all the time to have the feeling I'm hiding myself. I don't want that. I prefer to endure the eye contacts when I'm out, it's beneficial in the long term.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

NO...because they would need to be prescription ones....and they cost a lot of money.

but I will need a pair when I get a car because the glare from a wet road and sunlight makes visibility difficult.......

but I need to get my short-sightedness corrected before I can wear regular sunglasses.....because i feel that they do look quite good.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I either wear the polarized sunglasses used for fishing or cheap dollar store sunglasses. I break and lose glasses too easily. I only will spend a little more on fishing glasses because I like to be able to see better underwater when fishing or just walking by a body of water. I feel weird wearing sunglasses, except for when driving, but at the same time they make me less nervous with my eye contact issues.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Rarely. Only when the sun is in my eyes while driving for an extended period of time. Otherwise I don't like 'em.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

It's harder for me because I have to switch to contact lenses, but yes.. I hate the sunlight and I also like the buffer it provides in public. I feel less "exposed" when I'm wearing them. :yes


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i chose no because i have brown eyes and read that brown eyes do better with sunlight than other eye colors. i only wear cheap, boring sun glasses after i get my eyes dilated.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Ray Ban 2140's, indoors and outdoors, night or day, rain or shine all day 24/7 :3
> 
> *To most I probably come off as a stuck up douche xD*


I was wearing my aviators at work yesterday. When I walked out to my van, these 3 bratty little school kids walked past calling me "Swag Man" in a really demeaning way.. 
Little ****s! Lol


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I call 'em Hater Blockers.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

When it's sunny. Which is mostly when I'm driving.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I know it's pretty stupid... But ever since I was a kid I hated wearing sun glasses because I thought it drew attention to my nose. The last time I wore sunglasses was a few years ago. Only did it because I was watching a solar eclipse.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I do sometimes when it's especially sunny out in order to avoid having my eyes burned out.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I have transition lenses.... regular glasses that turn into sunglasses in sun.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah I wear sunglasses when its really sunny out. I hate squinting at the sun


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You have by far the greatest avatar I've ever seen......a cat surfing the galaxy on a pbj sandwich. I am in awe :O


Thanks I get that alot lol


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wear my sunglasses at night


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a few pairs


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Little ZZ Top always helps:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night


Corey Hart?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


> Corey Hart?


Yup :3

Nothing like sunglasses, leather jackets, and bad dances moves.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wear a pair every time i go out. They help a lot with my fear of eye contact.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Crap, I chose the wrong one. Meant to say no, I don't wear sunglasses.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, can get away with wearing no makeup too.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night.


 copying buddy holly's style I like it....

no I have prescription sunglasse's but I never wear them...


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Only if it's sunny out, obviously.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I wear sun glasses outside constantly. I wear them because of a medial condition (mostly polarizing lenses because they help me) even on grey, over cast days. 
Unfortunately a number of random people, including taxi drivers, bus drivers and random people on the street ect presume that it's a 'fashion' choice. 
I remember going into work in winter here, wearing sunglasses because of the low winter sun and this older co-worker spending hours slagging me off because I was wearing sun glasses outwith summer. Yeah of course, they are on to protect you from the heat not the brightness dumb***. :mum


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. Whatever big cheap ones I can find


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I hate glasses on myself. All kinds of glasses.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes if it's sunny, I bought a couple of cheap pairs from primani, two pairs for £3.50 problem is I've got bent ears, I'll get them fixed one day so I can wear glasses straight.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

No. I enjoy the tingling sensation on my eyeballs when I stare at the sun for hours on end.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Never. Although I should, cause my eyes are very sensitive to light. Too much internet and computer.:| I don't even wear those that should provide me with some protection while being in front of the computer. 

I dislike people that are always wearing sun glasses. Even when it's not sunny or they are somewhere inside. My brain is screaming: ''Snob! Snob! Snob!''.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

not usually


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

i went to the mall today and bought these sunnies.
my cool sun glasses are in the car though, too lazy to go get them.





filters are sweet


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Too much sunlight gives me a headache, so yes. 

I used to have a problem because I planned to be out all day, so I wanted to start off wearing my normal glasses and only put my contacts in later in the day. But then I started just wearing my sunglasses without my contacts in for the brief time when I was outside and figured it was more important to protect myself from the sunlight than it was to see properly. 

My eyesight is pretty bad. I'm surprised a car hasn't run me over yet :b


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

IveGot A WarInMyMind said:


>


The ones on the left must look great, the ones of the right are just hilarious.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

8)

^^


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I guess it has to be "yes". 
I only wear "regular" glasses, but they tint up when I am outside.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

moloko said:


> The ones on the left must look great, the ones of the right are just hilarious.


hilariously cool looking.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. I rock a pair of Ray-Ban aviators. But a screw fell out the other day and I've been too lazy to fix them.

Don't like people being able to discern where I am looking. Never was sure where to look or big on the eye contact. Might have lost er in the big city when I was riding the full train everyday and people were always glancing around trying not to meet each others gaze.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm actually one of those people that get MORE self-conscious with sunglasses on. So I rarely wear them.


----------

